# Kingston - Belleville - Brockville - Cornwall On



## kbrune (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey all! I'm looking to see if there are any clusters of cubers in the cities mentioned in the description. I'd like to possibly organize a competition in the future and if the numbers are there, I may look to host my first one in Kingston. 

Let me know where you're from and how many people you know are into cubing. 

Cheers!!


----------

